# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Úc tự túc?

## Junsu

Bạn nào có *kinh nghiệm du lịch Úc tự túc* chia sẻ với mình nhé! Cám ơn nhiều!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thietht

Mình xin tư vấn cho các bạn một số *kinh nghiệm du lịch Úc tự túc*:

*Đến đi lại bằng gì*

Ngày nay việc đi lại giữa các nước khá đơn giản và thuận tiện bởi các hãng hàng không luôn phục vụ hết mình và liên tục. Hàng ngày đều có các chuyến bay từ Việt Nam sang Australia và ngược lại của các hãng khác nhau, bạn có thể lựa chọn giữa các hãng hàng không sau: Malaysia Airline, Thai Airways, Cathay Pacific, American Airline với thời gian bay khoảng hơn 15 giờ là bạn đã có mặt tại địa điểm mình yêu thích.

Với khoảng cách giữa các thành phố là rộng nên máy bay là cách lựa chọn thuận tiện nhất và nhanh nhất mặc dù xe bus và tàu hỏa hoạt động tốt. 

Có một số công ty xe bus hoạt động nhưng chính xác chỉ có hệ thống xe bus quốc gia Greyhound Australia. Xe bus có tiện nghi đầy đủ nhưng nếu bạn chỉ đi du lịch giữa các thành phố thì phải chuẩn bị cho chuyến đi dài. Australia có mạng lưới xe lửa chính nối liền tất cả các thành phố.

Nếu bạn đi du lịch theo nhóm thì nên thuê xe hay mua xe ô tô. Bạn có thể đi du lịch khắp Autralia mà không phải mất nhiều về tài chính. 

Một vài người lại đi du lịch bằng tàu hỏa nhưng thường thì tàu hỏa hoạt động chậm trong các phương tiện chuyên chở và lưu ý giá tương đối cao.

80% khách du lịch đi bằng máy bay, hãng hàng không Quatas là hãng hàng không nội địa và có ngân sách bổ sung gọi là Jetstar. Có một hãng tàu chuyên chở cạnh tranh là Virgin Blue

*Đi khi nào?*

Nói chung kiểu thời tiết của Australia là rất dễ chịu và phù hợp với hoạt động của du lịch. Diện tích rộng và nhiều bang đã tạo ra cho mỗi nơi có những kiểi thời tiết khác nhau. Tuy nhiên, hầu như là kiểu khí hậu ôn hòa và mát mẻ quanh năm. 

Nhìn chung khí hậu ở Queensland là thích hợp với đa số người Việt vì khí hậu gần giống như Việt Nam, mùa đông mát chứ không lạnh như những nơi khác. 

Nếu bạn thích khí hậu lạnh vào mùa đông thì nên đến thủ đô nước Úc là Canberra hoặc Tasmania, Melbourne và Sydney cũng lạnh nhưng không bằng hai nơi kia.

Tại Tasmania :Nhiệt độ thì ấm hơn nhiều so với một nơi ở gần Nam Cực như vậy. Nhiệt độ trung bình thay đổi từ 9 độ trong đêm đến 18 độ trong ngày vào mùa hè và từ 6 độ trong đêm đến 15 độ trong ngày vào mùa đông. Tuy vậy từ tháng Năm đến tháng Tám thời tiết cũng khá lạnh.

Thời tiết ở Canberra đôi khi khá lạnh, trong khi vào mùa đông nhiệt độ trung bình là 3 độ vào ban đêm đến 16 độ vào ban ngày thì mùa hè lại hoàn toàn khác. Nhiệt độ trung bình vào mùa hè là 9 độ ban đêm đến 23 độ ban ngày.
Khí hậu ở Sydney rất ôn hòa. Mùa hè, nhiệt độ trung bình là 16 độ vào ban đêm và 24 độ vào ban ngày. Mùa đông, nhiệt độ trung bình là 12 độ vào ban đêm và 20 độ vào ban ngày.

Phía Bắc, khí hậu nơi đây quanh năm khá oi bức. Một phần tư lãnh thổ phía trên có khí hậu nhiệt đới. Ở Darwin nhiệt độ trung bình là 25 độ vào ban đêm và 33 độ vào ban ngày trong suốt mùa hè. Vào mùa đông, nhiệt độ ban đêm xuống còn 21 độ và ban ngày là 31 độ.

Và đặc biệt hơn cả là bang Victoria trong một ngày có 4 kiểu thời tiết đặc trưng, khí hậu dễ chịu quanh năm, đây là điều kiện thuận lợi cho du khách tham quan và nghỉ ngơi mà không bị ảnh hưởng theo từng mùa.

Với đất nước rộng lớn như Úc, khí hậu ôn hòa tạo điều kiện cho du khách tham quan 4 mùa trong năm và có thể lựa chọn điểm đến thuận tiện nhất với sở thích và nhu cầu của mình. Mùa thu là mùa du khách lưa chọn để đến với Australia là đông nhất còn lại các mùa khác lượng du khách đổ về Úc cũng khá đông.

*Mua sắm giá cả*

Người dân Australia sử dụng đồng đô la Úc (AUD $)
1 AUD $ = 11,013.63 VNĐ

Nếu bạn đi du lịch từ châu Âu hay Mỹ, đến Australia là khá hợp lý với ví tiền của mình. Thức ăn đặc biệt rẻ, chỗ ở giá cũng chấp nhận được và nếu bạn ở trong nhà trọ, trên một chiếc xe tải, hay lều và có bữa ăn của mình sẽ mất khoảng 45$ một ngày. Nếu bạn du lịch đến nơi xa thì phí tổn sẽ là khổng lồ, bởi vậy nếu bạn chỉ đi xung quanh và ăn ở ngoài chỉ 1 -2 ngày ở trong khách sạn, bãn sẽ mất khoảng 90$ một ngày. Nếu bạn ở phòng đôi một tuần và có kế hoạch đi máy bay, bạn sẽ phải mất hơn 170$ một ngày. 

Giá một số mặt hàng: 
•	1 lít xăng : $ 1.45=16.000VNĐ
•	1 chai nước nhỏ: A$ 2.50= 27.500VNĐ
•	1 chai bia: A$ 3.00=33.000VNĐ
•	Áo ngắn: A$ 30.00=330.000VNĐ
•	Vé xem phim: A$ 18.00=198.000VNĐ
•	Thuê xe ô tô 1 ngày: A$ 60.00-100.00= 660.000-1.100.000VNĐ
•	Chụp ảnh: A$ 2.00= 22.000VNĐ
•	1 lít sữa: A$ 3.00= 33.000VNĐ
•	ổ bánh mì: A$ 3.80=41.800VNĐ
•	1 cốc cà phê: A$ 3.50= 38.500VNĐ

Giá phòng ở Australia thấp nhất là từ 20 – 80$, trung bình là 80 – 150$, cao là 150 – 300$, sang trọng trên 300$.

Giá bữa ăn thấp nhất là 5 – 10$, trung bình là 10 -15$, cao là 25 – 60$, sang trọng là trên 60$

*Lưu ý khác*
•	Khi tới Úc du khách không nên mang theo các loại thực phẩm hay vật liệu làm từ thảo mộc và các loại sản phẩm làm từ thú vật vì đó là các mặt hàng cấm mang vào trong biên giới Úc và quý khách sẽ bị tịch thu.
•	Du lịch tại Úc là một môi trường trong sạch, không khí trong lành không bị ô nhiễm bởi rác, vì vậy nước này có quy định cấm vứt rác lung tung, bạn cũng nên lưu ý khi đi tới Úc du lịch
•	Chửi thề ở nơi công cộng, xô đẩy nhau khi xếp hàng,…không những được coi là hành động bất nhã mà còn là vi phạm pháp luật vì vậy bạn cũng nên biết về quy đinh này để thực hiện cho tốt.
•	Nên mang theo thuốc men cá nhân trong túi xách để phòng trừ trong những trường hợp cần dùng đến vì các loại thuốc men và dịch vụ y tế đều khá đắt.
•	Các loại giấy tờ cần được bảo quản cẩn thận để tránh mất mát trong suốt quá trình di chuyển.
•	Ở Australia không có tập tục cho tiền buộc-boa. Các khách sạn và nhà hàng cũng không áp dụng lệ phí phục vụ. Nói chung việc cho tiền buộc-boa tùy thuộc vào sở thích cá nhân chứ không bắt buộc tại Australia.
•	Khi đi du lịch đến đất nước này, bạn không nên mang theo các loại áo quần hay nón mũ có gắn lông chim, hoặc đan bằng tre, nứa, cọ lát... Tất cả đều sẽ bị tịch thu ngay từ sân bay. Nếu cố tình giấu diếm, rất có thể bạn sẽ bị chính quyền địa phương phạt tù ngay khi bị phát hiện.

*Hướng dẫn xin visa đi Úc*

 Có nhiều loại visa (thị thực) vào Úc, bao gồm: visa du lịch, visa du học, visa đi thăm thân nhân, visa khám chữa bệnh… Ở đây, iVIVU tóm tắt các thông tin hướng dẫn xin visa để đi du lịch.
Các loại giấy tờ cần chuẩn bị:
•	Đơn xin thị thực
•	Hai tấm ảnh cỡ hộ chiếu (4cm x 6cm) cho mỗi đương đơn. Ảnh chụp không được quá 6 tháng.
•	Hộ chiếu đã ký tên (Không chấp nhận Hộ chiếu hết hạn hoặc chưa ký tên)
•	Tờ khai chi tiết về thân nhân
•	Bản sao công chứng tất cả các trang Sổ hộ khẩu hiện tại
•	Bản sao công chứng Giấy khai sinh
•	Bản gốc Sơ yếu lý lịch có xác nhận của chính quyền địa phương. Đối với những đương đơn làm việc tại các cơ quan/xí nghiệp của nhà nước thì Sơ yếu lý lịch có thể do cơ quan/xí nghiệp đó chứng nhận. Sơ yếu lý lịch phải được xác nhận không quá 6 tháng.
•	Bằng chứng về tình trạng hôn nhân (Giấy đăng ký kết hôn, Giấy xác nhận đã li hôn…)
•	Bằng chứng chứng minh quyền sử dụng tài chính đủ để trang trải mọi chi phí cho thời gian dự kiến ở tại Úc, ví dụ như bằng chứng về thu nhập ở Việt Nam và bằng chứng về các khoản tiết kiệm/tiền gửi ngân hàng (nếu có) - Sổ tiết kiệm và/hoặc bản kê chi tiết tiền gửi ngân hàng phải là bản sao công chứng và được cấp trong vòng 02 tháng (trước ngày nộp hồ sơ).
•	Bằng chứng về sở hữu nhà cửa, đất đai hoặc các tài sản có giá trị lớn khác
•	Nếu bạn đang đi làm, cần cung cấp đầy đủ chi tiết về công việc, bao gồm: chức danh, địa chỉ, điện thoại nơi làm việc và một giấy xác nhận của cơ quan về việc nghỉ phép.
•	Nếu có trẻ em dưới 18 tuổi cùng đi – cần nộp thư ủy quyền của cả hai bố mẹ của em bé, cho phép em bé đi cùng. Chữ ký của cả hai bố mẹ trên thư phải được chính quyền địa phương xác nhận.
Lệ phí xin visa Úc: 2.420.000 VND (thông tin cập nhật đến tháng 7/2012)

*Những điều bạn cần biết khi đi du lịch Châu Úc - Australia*

Du khách cần phải mua bảo hiểm trước khi xuất cảnh sang Úc để được hưởng bảo hiểm thỏa đáng về các chi phí y tế và bệnh viện. Các dịch vụ y tế và bệnh viện ở Úc có chất lượng cao nhưng rất đắt.

Trừ những công dân New Zealand tới Úc bằng hộ chiếu New Zealand, còn tất cả người nước ngoài đến Úc đều phải có thị thực hoặc căn cước lữ hành điện tử (ETA) để có thể nhập cảnh và lưu lại Úc. Thời hạn dài nhất (kể cả thời gian gia hạn) cho giấy phép ở lại Úc của một du khách là một năm. Bạn không được lưu lại Úc quá thời hạn ghi trong thị thực. Việc gia hạn thị thực có thể do cơ quan Nhập cư hoặc Văn phòng Đa văn hóa ở Úc thực hiện. Việc này phải được làm một tháng trước khi thị thực không còn hiệu lực. Chi phí gia hạn thị thực gần 200 đô-la Úc.

Cường độ ánh sáng mặt trời tại Úc rất cao nên du khách cần mang theo nón và kem chống nắng.

Du khách cần phải mua bảo hiểm trước khi xuất cảnh sang Úc để được hưởng bảo hiểm thỏa đáng về các chi phí y tế và bệnh viện. Các dịch vụ y tế và bệnh viện ở Úc có chất lượng cao nhưng rất đắt.

Tuyến đường chính từ Việt Nam đi Úc là đường hàng không. Có các chuyến bay trực tiếp từ sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất của Vietnam Airline vào các ngày thứ 2,4,6 và thứ 7 đến các sân bay quốc tế của Úc: Kingsford Smith (SYD) ở Sydney và Tullamarine (MAL) ở Melbourne.

Sau khi xuất trình hộ chiếu và thẻ nhập cảnh vào Úc, du khách phải mang hành lý tới khu vực kiểm tra. Tới Úc, du khách không nên mang theo các loại áo quần, nón gắn lông chim hoặc đan bằng tre, nứa, cọ lác... Tất cả đều sẽ bị tịch thu ngay từ sân bay. Nếu cố tình giấu giếm, rất có thể bạn sẽ bị chính quyền địa phương phạt tù khi bị phát hiện. Tại các sân bay ở Úc, nếu du khách không có hành lý cần phải khai báo với hải quan thì đi qua cổng xanh; còn có hành lý cần phải khai báo thì đi qua cổng đỏ.

Do khoảng cách địa lý giữa các trung tâm hành chính ở Úc khá xa nên du khách thường di chuyển từ nơi này đến nơi khác bằng máy bay.

Nước Úc có một hệ thống khách sạn hiện đại, sang trọng chủ yếu tập trung ở các thành phố lớn. Ngoài ra, trên khắp nước Úc cũng có nhiều nhà nghỉ bình dân dọc theo đường phố, khá đủ tiện nghi. Các bữa ăn ở khách sạn thường là tiệc đứng. Bữa ăn sáng giá khoảng 15 đô- la Úc và bữa trưa 50 đô- la Úc.

Tuần làm việc ở Úc thông thường từ thứ hai đến thứ sáu, bắt đầu từ 9 giờ đến 17 giờ 30 phút. Ở Sydney, Perth và Darwin vào thứ năm và ở Melbourne, Brisbane, Hobart và Canberra vào thứ sáu có các cửa hàng mở cửa muộn (đến 21 giờ).

Bất kỳ khách du lịch nào rời Úc cũng phải nộp phí di chuyển hành khách. Trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi và hàng khách quá cảnh được miễn thuế này.

----------


## thietht

*Về địa điểm tham quan:*

Đến với nước Úc rộng lớn sẽ để lại cho quý khách những ấn tượng khó quên, mỗi bang, mỗi thành phố của Úc đều có những phong cảnh quyến rũ, những kì quan ngoạn mục mà khi tận mắt chứng kiến đã làm cho không ít du khách ngỡ ngàng, choáng ngợp. Hãy đến với Australia để trải nghiệm và chiêm 

*Phía Tây Úc:* 

Công viên Kings của Perth và Vườn thực vật là nơi diễn ra cuộc trưng bày nổi tiếng với các loại thực vật bản xứ và các loại thực vật khác. Trung tâm văn hóa bao gồm Viện bảo tàng Tây Úc, Phòng trưng bày Mỹ thuật Tây Úc, và Viện nghệ thuật đương đại Perth. Bể cá nhân tạo của Tây Úc là điểm tham quan tuyệt vời, mang lại cho bạn cảm giác muốn được xem cá voi tại bãi biển Koombana ở Bunbury, phía Nam của Perth. 

Một trong những cảnh tượng phi thường ở vùng nông thôn là sa mạc Pinnacles ở công viên quốc gia Nambung. Đây là một sa mạc bằng phẳng, đầy cát với rất nhiều những cột đá vôi đâm lên từ mặt đất. 
Tại bờ biển trung tâm phía Tây của bang, bạn sẽ tìm thấy Di sản thế giới Vịnh Cá mập và Công viên Hải Dương. Trong công viên tại bãi biển Monkey Mia, những chú cá heo có cái mũi như cái chai vui đùa với con người ở vùng nước chỉ sâu đến đầu gối,…

*Tasmania đảo nhỏ của Úc:* 

Tasmania cũng được xem là nơi tập trung những phong cảnh ngoạn mục làm bạn ngạc nhiên nhất. Vị trí cách biệt của bang có ích cho việc bảo tồn động vật hoang dã, với khoảng 20% diện tích của bang được liệt vào Di sản thế giới. 

Ngoài ra, đến đây bạn sẽ được tham quan Công viên quốc gia The Hartz Mountains có rất nhiều dãy núi, hồ đóng băng, vùng đồng hoang có núi cao và rừng nhiệt đới rậm rạp khiến cho bạn phải trầm trồ và kinh ngạc.

Ở bờ biển phía Đông bạn sẽ tìm thấy Công viên quốc gia đảo Maria, nơi hội tụ những quần thể hóa thạch cổ có thể được tìm thấy ở những vách đá vôi và sa thạch, cùng với rất nhiều khu rừng và những con đường mòn đầy dương xỉ tuyệt vời để thám hiểm.

Launceston là thành phố lớn thứ hai ở Tasmania và là nơi dành cho các khu trượt tuyết tại Công viên quốc gia Ben Lomond và Mount Mawson.

*ACT thủ đô Úc:* 

Thủ đô Canberra cũng là thủ đô của nước Úc và là thành phố thủ đô duy nhất của Úc không nằm trên bờ biển. Đây là nơi tọa lạc Tòa nhà Nghị viện và văn phòng Chính phủ Liên bang. Tòa nhà Nghị viện hiện nay, Tòa nhà Nghị viện cũ, Bảo tàng Nghệ thuật quốc gia, Bảo tàng Quốc gia Úc, và Đài tưởng niệm chiến tranh là những công trình kiến trúc nổi bật. Nơi đây cũng gần với nơi được liệt vào di sản thế giới là Công viên quốc gia Namadgi và Mt Kosciuszko.

*Bang New South Wales:* 

Thủ đô của New South Wales là Sydney, một thành phố nổi tiếng nhất nước Úc. Các điểm khó có thể bỏ qua khi du khách đến với Sydney là Nhà hát Opera House và Cầu cảng Sydney là những thắng cảnh nổi tiếng nhất thành phố, và là dịp để bạn có được những tấm ảnh tuyệt vời.

Tòa nhà AMP Tower ở trung tâm thành phố là một tháp cao 305 mét cho bạn một cái nhìn toàn cảnh hơn về Sydney và khu Blue Mountains ở phía Tây. Bạn cũng có thể ghé thăm Phòng Triển lãm Mỹ thuật của New South Wales, Viện Bảo tàngÚc, Vườn thực vật Hoàng gia, Công viên Hyde, Công viên Centennial và Vườn thú Taronga, và cả bờ biển Bondi – một nơi nổi tiếng trên thế giới vì sự đa dạng của các nền văn hóa và những ngọn sóng bạc đầu.

Sau đó bạn hãy đến với khu vực Cảng Darling với những khu vườn theo kiểu Trung Quốc, Bể cá nhân tạo Sydney - Sydney Aquarium, Viện Bảo tàng hải dương học quốc gia hoặc Bảo tàng Powerhouse, Nhà hát IMAX, nhiều khu vực mua sắm và những quán cà phê và nhà hàng nằm trong những khung cảnh tuyệt vời.

Bên cạnh những thắng cảnh nổi bật nhất ở Sydney, vẫn còn hàng trăm các địa danh và điểm du lịch xinh đẹp mà bạn nên một lần ghé qua. Khu Blue Mountains ở phía Tây Sydney có những cảnh đẹp khó quên. Bờ biển phía Nam của New South Wales có rất nhiều thành phố nhỏ ven biển, Snowny Moutains, vùng đất nằm sâu trong đất liền ở bờ biển phía Nam là nơi tốt nhất để trượt tuyết. Nơi đây có Threddo là một địa danh nghỉ mát vô cùng quen thuộc của du khách, ngoài ra còn có Perisher, Mt Selwyn và Cherlotte Pass, Công viên Mt Kosciuszkox và Công viên quốc gia Namadgi rộng lớn.

Phía trên thành phố Sydney, bờ biển Bắc của New South Wales có hai trung tâm lớn và nhiều thị trấn nghỉ mát ven biển. Newcastle là trung tâm công nghiệp của bang và là nơi tập trung những cảng biển lớn nhất của nước Úc. Newcastle cũng nổi tiếng với quang cảnh những buổi hòa nhạc tuyệt vời và văn hóa của những người chơi môn lướt ván buồm. Khu vịnh Byron là nơi theo lối sống khác hơn của bang, nếu không muốn nói là của cả nước. Mọi thứ ở đây rất thư nhàn và hầu như là yên tĩnh.

*Phía Bắc Úc:* 

Hình ảnh đầy ấn tượng của mặt đất đỏ trải dài dưới bầu trời xanh bất tận luôn là chủ đề của các bức ảnh quảng cáo du lịch, đồng thời tại đây cũng có nhiều thắng cảnh quốc gia nằm rải rác khắp lãnh thổ. Bạn có thể tìm thấy khối đá Uluru, vực Kings, vùng đất Amhem, dãy núi MacDonnell và Công viên quốc gia Kakadu. Nơi đây có nhiều nơi mà bạn không thể không đến, nếu không bạn không thể nói rằng mình đã từng đến Công viên quốc gia Kakadu, Katherine là một thành phố tuyệt vời để bạn chiêm ngưỡng nghệ thuật và văn hóa của thổ dân, Công viênsa mạc Alice Springs có các loại động vật đặc trưng của vùng Trung Úc, rặng MacDonnell là một loạt các hẻm núi cắt ngang những vách đá gồ ghề và có những hố nước rải rác,….

*Bang Victoria:* 

Là bang xa nhất về phía Nam của châu lục, thời tiết ở đây được coi là 4 mùa trong ngày, một kiểu khí hậu rất đặc trưng. Đến đây, du khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng các cảnh đẹp như: Nhà Triển lãm tranh của Victoria, Trung tâm Nghệ thuật Victoria, Phòng hòa nhạc Melbourne, Nhà hát và Viện bảo tàng Nghệ thuật biểu diễn. Kings Domain là khu công viên rộng lớn trong đó có Đài thiên văn cổ Melbourne và Vườn thực vật Hoàng Gia.

Bán đảo Mornington là một nơi nghỉ mát vào mùa hè phổ biến cho người dân Victoria, và đảo Phillip cũng vậy, hay Công viên quốc gia Grampians trải dài 90 km và là một nơi hoàn toàn không dễ quên. Ở khu High Country, bạn sẽ tìm thấy các sân chơi trượt tuyết của bang. Mt Buller, Mt Hotham và Falls Creak là những khu nghỉ mát lớn, có rất nhiều những hoạt động khác nhau để bạn thưởng thức quanh năm.

*Bang Queensland:* 

Nằm ở phía Đông Bắc của châu lục, khí hậu đầy nắng ấm của Brisbane khiến nơi đây trở thành một nơi lý tưởng để có một cuộc sống thư giãn đầy ánh mặt trời. Tới đây, du khách sẽ được tận hưởng những bãi biển trải dài nối tiếp nhau với những bãi cát trắng, những rặng san hô tuyệt vời, thế giới hoang dã lạ lùng và quý hiếm, một số vùng đất hoang sơ và những khu rừng nhiệt đới ngoạn mục mà bạn chưa nhìn thấy trong đời.

*Bang Nam Úc:* 

Khí hậu ở đây dịu mát quanh năm, tuy nhiên có một số nơi thì khá nóng nực. Tới đây, du khách sẽ được tham quan những vùng trồng nho nổi tiếng và những nhà máy chế biến rượu vang. Nằm ngoài thủ đô, thung lũng Barossa là một thiên đường cho những người yêu thích rượu vang.

Mỗi điểm đến của Úc chính là một thiên đường chứa đựng trong đó nhiều điều bất ngờ, chọn Úc là điểm đến chính là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu cho du khách.



Ngoài ra, để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Úc click vào *du lịch Úc* - *du lich Uc*

Chúc bạn có một chuyến đi an toàn và vui vẻ!

----------


## yeudulich123

Chào bạn - Fiditour một trong mười công ty lữ hành hàng đầu Việt Nam xin gửi bạn một số thông tin tham khảo: 

- Visa: Quan trọng nhất là bạn lưu ý về phần visa đi Úc nhé, nếu bạn đi theo đoàn du lịch thì nộp những giây tờ chứng minh tài sản, chứng minh công việc, chứng minh tài chính và một số giấy tờ cá nhân. Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn đi tự túc, phải có giấy tờ bảo lãnh người thân bên đó. 

- Những mùa nên đi Úc:

Nước  Úc nằm ở phần nam bán cầu, vì vậy thời tiết hoàn toàn trái ngược với  Việt Nam. Mùa hè bắt đầu từ tháng 12 đến tháng 2, lý tưởng cho các hoạt  động ngoài trời tại các bãi biển Sydney hay đi bộ trên đường mòn  Overland Track ở Tasmania. Từ tháng 3 đến tháng 5 là mùa thu, thời điểm  của giải đua xe Grand Prix công thức 1 diễn ra tại Melbourne. Mùa đông  của Úc, bắt đầu từ tháng 6 đến tháng 8, lại là mùa trượt tuyết đầy thú  vị trên dãy núi Alps. Mùa xuân, bắt đầu từ tháng 9 đến tháng 11 là thời  gian lý tưởng nhất để chiêm ngưỡng và khám phá lễ hội hoa tulip  Floriade.

Bạn có thể tham quan Úc bốn mùa trong năm,  trong đó mùa xuân và mùa thu được du khách lựa chọn nhiều nhất. Đặc biệt  nhất, tại Melboure và bang Victoria trong ngày có đến bốn mùa khác  nhau.

- Các hãng hàng không để đi ÚC: Vietnam Ailrlines, Thai Airways, Cathay Pacific, Malaysia Airlines, American Airlines…

- Phương tiện đi lại: 

Có một số công ty xe bus hoạt động nhưng chính xác chỉ có hệ thống xe  bus quốc gia Greyhound Australia. Xe bus có tiện nghi đầy đủ nhưng nếu  bạn chỉ đi du lịch giữa các thành phố thì phải chuẩn bị cho chuyến đi  dài. Australia có mạng lưới xe lửa chính nối liền tất cả các thành phố.

- khách sạn: lên các website trực tuyến book online hay nhờ người thân book. Trong quá trình làm visa thì lãnh sự vẫn yêu cầu gửi booking ks và booking vé máy bay. 


Mọi thông tin về khách sạn, vé máy bay, visa, liên hệ: 

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN FIDITOUR
ĐỊA CHỈ: 127-129 NGUYỄN HUỆ, QUẬN 1, TPHCM
DT: 0934152427.
Email: baophuong@fiditour.com

----------


## hangnt

_Australia (Úc) là quốc gia độc nhất trên thế giới, đảo quốc chiếm ngự cả một lục địa với diện tích 7.7 triệu km2 nằm ở phía Nam đường xích đạo giữa Ấn Độ Dương và Thái Bình Dương. Đối với du khách, nước Úc là một đất nước xinh đẹp, văn hóa đa dạng và hấp dẫn với vô vàn cảnh quan thiên nhiên, công trình kiến trúc nổi tiếng như cầu cảng Harbour, Nhà hát Con Sò, dãy núi hùng vĩ Blue Moutain, núi đá Ba chị em huyền thoại... Đồng hành cùng chương trình tour du lịch Australia, du khách sẽ đến tham quan thành phố cảng Sydney đằy nắng với những bãi biển xinh đẹp; Melbourne - trung tâm năng động đầy sức sống của nước Úc; Brisbane - thủ phủ Queensland, một thành phố yên bình rực rỡ ánh mặt trời..._

*Thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh*

- Quý khách mang theo hộ chiếu gốc để làm thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh tại sân bay.

- Ðối với Quý khách là người nước ngoài: mang theo tờ khai Hải Quan đã vào Việt Nam lần 1, mang theo thị thực rời, vì khách cần nhập cảnh khi quay về Việt Nam.

- Quý khách có mặt tại Ga quốc tế, Quầy làm thủ tục check in sân bay Nội Bài trước 02h khởi hành đối với chuyến bay quốc tế.

*- Quy định Hải quan Úc*

+ Hàng hóa mang về dưới 300 USD được miễn thuế. Quý khách giữ lại hóa đơn khi mua hàng và nên mua ở cửa hàng miễn thuế trong sân bay.

+ Hàng điện tử khi mua về Việt Nam phải chịu mức thuế từ 50% - 70% + 10% VAT

+ Hành lý ký gửi không quá 20kg/người cho cả chuyến đi lẫn về. Nếu vượt quá trọng lượng phải đóng thêm phí quá cước theo quy định của hàng không.

+ Các loại thực phẩm tươi sống hay đồ hộp, trái cây, trứng, thịt, các loại thực vật, hạt giống, da thú và lông thú đều bị cấm khi nhập cảnh Úc.

+ Du khách không nên mang theo mang theo các loại áo quần hay nón mũ gắn lông chim, hoặc đan bằng tre nứa, cọ lát… tất cả đều sẽ bị tịch thu ngay từ sân bay. Nếu cố tình giấu giếm, rất có thể sẽ bị chính quyền địa phương phạt tù khi bị phát hiện.

*- Một số lưu ý khi nhập cảnh Úc*

+ Trừ những công dân New Zealand tới Úc bằng hộ chiếu New Zealand, còn tất cả người nước ngoài đến Úc đều phải có thị thực hoặc căn cước lữ hành điện tử (ETA) để có thể nhập cảnh và lưu lại Úc. Thời hạn dài nhất (kể cả thời gian gia hạn) cho giấy phép ở lại Úc của một du khách là một năm. Du khách không được lưu lại Úc quá thời hạn ghi trong thị thực. Việc gia hạn thị thực có thể do cơ quan Nhập cư hoặc Văn phòng Đa văn hóa ở Úc thực hiện. Việc này phải được làm một tháng trước khi thị thực không còn hiệu lực. 

+ Sau khi xuất trình hộ chiếu và thẻ nhập cảnh vào Úc, du khách phải mang hành lý tới khu vực kiểm tra. Tới Úc, du khách không nên mang theo các loại áo quần, nón gắn lông chim hoặc đan bằng tre, nứa, cọ lác... Tất cả đều sẽ bị tịch thu ngay từ sân bay. Nếu cố tình giấu giếm, rất có thể sẽ bị chính quyền địa phương phạt tù khi bị phát hiện. Tại các sân bay ở Úc, nếu du khách không có hành lý cần phải khai báo với hải quan thì đi qua cổng xanh; còn có hành lý cần phải khai báo thì đi qua cổng đỏ.

*Thời tiết - Khí hậu*

- Gần một phần ba nước Úc nằm trong khu vực khí hậu nhiệt đới. Phần còn lại có khí hậu ôn đới. Khu vực có khí hậu lạnh nhất nằm ở phía đông nam vùng đất liền và Tasmania. 
+ Mùa hè từ tháng 12 đến tháng 2.
+ Mùa thu từ tháng 3 đến tháng 5.
+ Mùa đông từ tháng 6 đến tháng 8.
+ Mùa xuân từ tháng 9 tới tháng 11.
- Vào mùa hè nhiệt độ có khi lên tới 40oC nhưng vào mùa đông thì có khi xuống 0oC. Cường độ ánh sáng mặt trời tại Úc rất cao nên du khách cần mang theo mũ và kem chống nắng.

*Hành lý*

- Mỗi Quý khách được miễn cước 7kg hành lý xách tay + hành lý ký gửi (tùy theo hãng Hàng không).
- Số ngoại tệ tối đa Quý khách được phép mang theo không phải khai báo với hải quan: 5.000 USD.
- Ðối với những đồ vật có giá trị trên 300 USD (camera, máy chụp ảnh loại lớn…) các thành viên nên khai báo với Hải quan.
- Không mang theo các vật dụng nhọn bằng kim loại như dao, kéo, dĩa, thìa; vật liệu nổ, vũ khí và các vật liệu bị cấm khác. Tránh mua về Việt Nam những mặt hàng tương tự hoặc đồ chơi bạo lực cho trẻ em.
- Tất cả chất lỏng như: dầu gội đầu, mỹ phẩm, dung dịch, dao kéo đồ vật sắc nhọn… phải được đóng gói cẩn thận và cho vào hành lý ký gửi, không được xách tay khi đi qua máy kiểm tra an ninh tại sân bay.
- Không mang theo tài liệu mật, tài liệu Quốc Gia, tài liệu lưu hành nội bộ các cơ quan nhà nước.
- Các thành viên nên mang theo quần áo phù hợp với thời tiết.
- Do giá tiền giặt là cao, các thành viên nên mang theo bàn là, xà phòng. Mang theo đồ dùng cá nhân: thuốc men, máy cạo râu, , lược, máy sấy tóc… (nếu cần)
- Úc sử dụng điện thế xoay chiều 240-250V, 50 chu kỳ, đầu cắm điện ba chấu. Nếu có nhu cầu sạc pin cho máy móc điện thoại, Quý khách nên mang theo ổ chuyển giắc cắm (Adapter). Quý khách có thể cần thêm cục biến thế nếu thiết bị điện sử dụng điện thế khác với điện thế ở Úc.
- Các thành viên nên chọn loại giầy thấp, xăng đan khi đi tham quan.
- Khi vào thăm Cung điện, nhà thờ, chùa trang phục nghiêm túc: không đi dép lê, nữ giới không mặc váy ngắn quá gối, không mặc áo sát nách...
- Hành lý gửi máy bay nên có khoá và đề tên trên vali.
- Mọi hành lý cá nhân cần thiết nhất xin để tại hành lý xách tay.
- Quý khách tuyệt đối không nhận gửi hoặc giữ hành lý của người khác Đoàn.

*Tiền tệ - Mua sắm*

- Tiền Việt Nam không thể đổi tại Úc. Du khách chỉ nên mang theo Đô la Mỹ (USD) hoặc Đô la Úc (AUD). 
- Khi mua hàng tại Úc, đa số dùng AUD, một số cửa hàng miễn thuế có thể trả bằng USD, nhưng tỷ giá thấp hơn. 
- Quý khách có thể đổi tiền ở các quầy CURRENCY EXCHANGE trong sân bay, siêu thị hoặc khách sạn. Du khách nên đổi tiền tại Việt Nam sẽ được giá hơn. 
- 01 Đô la Úc (AUD) = 22.000 VND (tỷ giá tham khảo).
- Khi mua hàng tại các cửa hàng hay trong chợ, các thành viên nên trả giá và chọn lựa kỹ càng, tránh gây hiểu lầm cho hướng dẫn viên.
- Tivi từ 21 inch trở lên khi mua về Việt Nam bị đánh thuế 120%.
- Đôla Mỹ mang dự phòng (seri từ 1995 trở lại đây).
- Khi đi mua sắm nên mang theo một máy tính cá nhân.
- Quý khách có thể mua sắm tại các siêu thị chất lượng đảm bảo, giá được bán theo niêm yết, không trả giá.
- Ở Melbourne và Sydney có khu chợ nổi tiếng như: chợ Victoria Market (Melbourne), chợ Paddington Market (Sydney). Ngoài ra còn có những khu buôn bán nổi tiếng: Brunwick St, Fitzroy (Melbourne), Oxford St, Paddington (Sydney), Ann Brunwick Sts intersection, Fortitude Valley (Brisbane) và Oxford St, Leederville (perth).
- Tác phẩm nghệ thuật hay đồ tạo tác của thổ dân là món quà lưu niệm tuyệt vời. Bên cạnh đó, hạt giống của các loài cây địa phương cũng được xem là món quà ý nghĩa.
- Các bộ sưu tập thời trang Úc đang được ưa chuộng: Collete Diningan, Ty&Melita, Morrissey, Sass&Bide, Tsubi và Akira Isogawa. Muốn có bộ đồ trông thật bụi, du khách có thể thử qua loại áo choàng chống nước DrizaBone, chiếc nón da Akubra, quần da lông chuột chũi và đôi ủng Blundstone.
- Một vài sản phẩm quà lưu niệm: Ngoài kangaroo nhồi bông, khách du lịch thường thích thú với các sản phẩm đồ chơi cổ xưa: boomerang (một vũ khí bằng gỗ, cong như lưỡi liềm, là một công cụ của thổ dân Úc thời xưa, dùng chiến đấu, săn các loại thú nhỏ), didgerodoo (một loại nhạc cụ bằng gỗ tương tự như sáo và có chạm trổ, trang trí hình vẽ). Các cửa hàng lưu niệm ở Melbourne mang đến cho bạn nhiều lựa chọn về các sản phẩm từ gỗ.
- Lưu ý túi xách của bạn khi đi xuống phố. Chỉ nên mang theo ít tiền mặt và những giấy tờ cần thiết mà bạn có thể dùng tới. Những giấy tờ quan trọng khác Quý khách nên gửi tại két của khách sạn.
- Tuần làm việc ở Úc thông thường từ thứ Hai đến thứ Sáu. Thời gian làm việc bắt đầu từ 9 giờ 00 đến 17 giờ 30 phút. Ở Sydney, Perth và Darwin vào thứ năm và ở Melbourne, Brisbane, Hobart và Canberra vào thứ sáu có các cửa hàng mở cửa muộn (đến 21 giờ).

*Khách sạn*

- Khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn 3 sao Quốc tế, thông thường 02 người/phòng (nếu lẻ khách sẽ ghép phòng 3 giường).
- Tại các khách sạn đều có những trang thiết bị khác nhau. Khi nhận phòng, Quý khách lưu ý kiểm tra, nếu thấy hỏng hoặc thiếu phải báo ngay cho HDV biết, nếu không khi trả phòng Quý khách phải bồi thường cho những đồ bị hỏng hoặc thiếu mà Quý khách không gây ra.
- Quý khách tự thanh toán chi phí phát sinh cho khách sạn khi làm thủ tục trả phòng trong các trường hợp sau:
+ Sử dụng đồ ăn uống có sẵn trong tủ lạnh của khách sạn.
+ Gọi điện thoại ra bên ngoài khách sạn.
+ Sử dụng các kênh truyền hình không có sẵn.

*Điện thoại*

- Khi gọi về Việt Nam Quý khách quay số:
0084 + Mã vùng + Số cần gọi - Số cố định (Ví dụ: gọi số 04.37472283 bấm thành: 0084.4.37472283)
0084 + Số cần gọi - Số di động (Ví dụ: gọi số 0913 xxxxxx bấm thành 0084.913 xxxxxx).
- Mã số điện thoại của Úc: +0061
- Thẻ điện thoại trả trước cũng được sử dụng trong hệ thống điện thoại công cộng, du khách có thể mua tại các đại lý bán lẻ với nhiều mức giá khác nhau.

*Ăn uống*

- Ăn sáng tự chọn tại khách sạn.
- Đồ ăn tại Úc đa dạng, phong phú. Các món Âu, Á đều có nên du khách dễ dàng lựa chọn món. Ở tại Melbourne và Sydney có nhiều nhà hàng Việt Nam.

*Văn hóa*

- Không nên vào nhà người Úc khi chưa có sự cho phép. Nếu muốn đến thì phải thông báo trước.
- Món quà ra mắt chủ nhà thường là rượu vang hoặc chocolate.
- Không nên tự ý chạm vào trẻ em ở ngoài đường khi không có sự cho phép của bố mẹ bé.
- Không nói lớn tiếng ở những nơi công cộng như: nhà hàng, tàu điện, …

*Tham quan*

- Chương trình tham quan có thể thay đổi thứ tự lịch trình để phù hợp với chương trình, thời tiết và sức khoẻ cả Đoàn, điều này sẽ được thông báo đến các thành viên trong đoàn vào cuối buổi mỗi ngày.
- Trong suốt quá trình du lịch ở nước ngoài sẽ không có thời gian nghỉ trưa ở khách sạn. Hành trình diễn ra từ sáng, ăn trưa tại các điểm du lịch, tối mới về khách sạn. Mặt khác hành trình du lịch đã được sắp xếp hợp lý vì vậy Quý khách nên thu xếp việc riêng để không làm ảnh hưởng đến cả đoàn.
- Các thành viên thực hiện đúng yêu cầu của Đoàn về thời gian tập trung theo như thông báo. Ðoàn không chịu trách nhiệm về sự chậm trễ của khách.
- Khi đến bất cứ một điểm tham quan nào phải đi theo sự hướng dẫn của người dẫn Đoàn. Nếu cần tách Đoàn vì việc riêng, Quý khách buộc phải báo cho Trưởng đoàn, người dẫn đoàn hoặc người đi trước biết.
- Trong hành trình tham quan, khi Quý khách mệt và không thể đi theo đoàn được thì nhất thiết phải thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên và trưởng đoàn. Quý khách không nên tự ý ngồi nghỉ lại để chờ Đoàn quay ra vì phần lớn các điểm tham quan đều vào một cửa và khi quay ra là cửa khác.
- Khi Quý khách nào bị lạc Đoàn nên đứng tại chỗ để hướng dẫn và trưởng Đoàn tìm. Không nên đi tìm Đoàn vì các điểm tham quan rất rộng nên càng dễ lạc.
- Các thành viên lưu ý không hút thuốc lá và xả rác nơi công cộng.
- Khi các thành viên muốn đi ra khỏi khách sạn một mình nhớ cầm theo card của khách sạn để phòng trường hợp bị lạc còn có thông tin về khách sạn mình đang ở.

*Phương tiện*

- Do khoảng cách địa lý giữa các trung tâm hành chính ở Úc khá xa nên du khách thường di chuyển từ nơi này đến nơi khác bằng máy bay.
- Còn tại một số thành phố như Melbourne: có 3 loại phương tiện: tàu điện, xe điện (tram) và xe buýt. Tàu điện tiện dụng nhất vì nó có khả năng chuyên chở một khối lượng hành khách lớn và phạm vi hoạt động được mở rộng ra những vùng cách xa trung tâm thành phố.
- Bên cạnh loại xe điện thông thường, ở Melbourne còn có những chiếc xe điện đi vòng quanh thành phố (City Circle Tram) miễn phí cho khách du lịch hoạt động từ 10 giờ sáng đến 6 giờ chiều mỗi ngày, mỗi chuyến cách nhau 10 phút và đi quanh trung tâm thành phố trong vòng 40 phút. Xe buýt có một số tuyến phục vụ ban đêm cho những hành khách đi chơi vào cuối tuần. Vì vậy, nếu bạn trở về khách sạn muộn sau 12 giờ đêm thì chớ vội lo lắng. Dịch vụ xe buýt này chạy từ lúc nửa đêm đến bình minh. Những chuyến xe xuất phát vào lúc 12 giờ 30 phút đêm từ Quảng trường thành phố trên đường Swantons (nằm giữa đường Collins và ga Flinder Streets) và mỗi chuyến cách nhau một tiếng đồng hồ.
- Ở Melbourne chỉ có một loại vé Metcard - được sử dụng cho tất cả các loại phương tiện giao thông công cộng. Metcard được bán ở các máy bán vé tự động tại bất cứ đâu trong thành phố. Hệ thống bán vé chỉ có loại vé cho vùng 1 và 2. Giá vé của mỗi vùng cũng khác nhau. Vì vậy, trước khi mua, hãy kiểm tra vị trí nơi bạn sẽ đến để chọn loại vé cho phù hợp.

*An ninh*

- Các khách sạn không chịu trách nhiệm về những vật dụng, đồ đạc quý giá, tiền bạc để trong phòng khách sạn mà không gửi tại lễ tân.
- Ðối với hộ chiếu, giấy tờ quan trọng, tiền mặt và các tài sản cá nhân có giá trị lớn đề nghị các thành viên luôn mang theo bên mình, không để trong phòng khách sạn đề phòng trường hợp mất cắp.
- Thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên khi xảy ra sự việc.

*Một vài thông tin lưu ý khác*

- Quý khách tuyệt đối không nói đùa những câu nhạy cảm liên quan đến an ninh, an toàn hàng không tại khững khu vực công cộng đặc biệt trên máy bay và tại sân bay.
- Mọi thay đổi, góp ý về chương trình tham quan đều được thông báo, trao đổi với trưởng đoàn để bàn bạc đi đến thống nhất khi đã được sự đồng ý của cả Đoàn. Mọi thay đổi không có trong chương trình khách phải tự thanh toán.
- Chấp hành nghiêm túc giờ giấc do trưởng Đoàn đưa ra.
- Đi chơi ngoài chương trình không nên đi một mình (có thể nhờ HDV tư vấn hoặc đưa đi).
- Những dịch vụ tại nước ngoài Quý khách không sử dụng đều không được hoàn lại tiền vì mọi dịch vụ đã được thanh toán trước.

*Đơn vị thực hiện tại Việt Nam*

TRUNG TÂM DLTM & HỢP TÁC QUỐC TẾ THĂNG LONG
Địa chỉ : C16 Hà Thủy, Hoàng Cầu, Hà Nội
Tel : 04.37472283 Fax: 04.37472284
Email : thanglongtour@gmail.com

*Đại sứ quán Việt Nam tại Canberra*

Địa chỉ : 6 Timbarra Crescent O'Malley Canberra ACT 2606
Điện thoại : (61-2) 6286 6059; 6290 1556; 6290 1894; 6286 6267
Fax : 61-2-6286 4534
Email : vembassy@webone.com.au

*Lãnh sứ quán Việt Nam tại Sydney*

Địa chỉ : Suite 205, Level 2 Edgecliff Centre 203- 233 New South Head Road Edgecliff - NSW 2027
Điện thoại : (61 2) 932 72 539, 932 71 912
Fax : (612) 932 81 653
Email : vnconsul@iinet.net.au

----------

